# dog breeders



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

I am looking for a black lab pup that I would like to be around the 75 - 85 lb range with a good temperment and strong hunting background and of course certified hips and eyes. I know there are a lot of good dogs out there but wanted to see what others had to say of breeders that have dealt with and or know of


----------



## Joe05785 (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont know how far you are willing to travel or have a dog sent from but my black male came from Eichhorn Kennels in Colorado. They really run a superb operation out there. There dogs are all bred from great lines. I have been extremely happy with my pup from them and would not hesitate to go back to them for another pup. Here is the website and if you have any other questions about them feel free to contact me.

http://www.eichhornkennels.com/default.asp


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

why do you want a 75-85 lb. dog? the bigger they are, for the most part, the shorter their life span and the reduced mobility. size would be my last consideration, but that's just me.


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Joe I will definately look into that. I drove to TN last time to pick up my dog so distance isnt an issue as long as it is what I want and like.

I like a good sized dog... 75- 85 lbs is not that big but perfect in my eyes but thats just me. Dont believe it affects thier life span or mobility ... I take care of my dogs and that hasnt been issue for me yet.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I just bought my first lab pup from a place called Hunters Rose out of Dundee MI. Thay are a small breeder and have pointing labs. He breeds mostly black. I have had my pup for two weeks and he is now 14 weeks old. He is a great dog so far and has a nice point. He has a great disposition and is catching on great to learning comands. Took him for a walk yesterday on the farm and I seen 4 or 5 quail fly away from a food plot for deer and he instantly got his nose working where thay were. Check out their web sight it has some videos on some of their pups and dogs. But like I said its my first bird dog and Im not an expert. They are on the smaller side 75lbs male and 55 female from my pups parents. But I think he has some a little biger that he breeds. all in all I think thay have about 6 dogs and thay have some titles. And great backgrounds

Good Luck


----------

